# Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?



## robert8597 (4. September 2013)

*Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Hallo, wie oft muss man bei einer CPU die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern, und kann man beliebige Wärmeleitpasten verwenden oder müssen die extra für die CPU sein ? Könnte ich mir auch einfach eine bei Conrad kaufen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Man kann beliebige WLP verwenden wobei es natürlich wie überall auch hier Qualitätsunterschiede gibt, sprich die billigen ausm Conrad leiten schlechter und sind vielleicht auch schlechter zu verarbeiten als gute WLPs - der Unterschied ist aber minimal (bedeutet nur wenige Grad Unterschied, für Normalanwender ists völlig belanglos).

Erneuern muss man die WLP jedes Mal wenn man den Kühler abmontiert (warum auch immer man das tut) - wenn die einmal drauf ist und alles klappt  müsste mans nur wechseln wenn sie komplett ausgetrocknet/hart ist, das dauert aber mehrere Jahre, üblicherweise länger als man diese CPU benutzen will.


----------



## robert8597 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Denkst du das es mehr als 2 Grad Unterschied wären, wenn ich bei Conrad ne Tube kaufen würde?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Wüsste nicht das es bestimmte Wechselintervalle gibt, spätestens alle zwei Jahre hab ich bei mir eh immer irgendwas getauscht und oder was verändert, das ich sie gleich miterneuer, aber ne merkbare Veränderung trat dabei mit frischer Paste nicht wirklich auf.

Die Wärmeleitpaste sollte schon für die CPU sein (früher wollt ich allerdings auch schonmal "Kupferpaste" probieren  ).
Bei Conrad gibs verschiedene Pasten, einfach mal anfragen. MMärkte haben meist auch welche da.

Hier mal nen kleiner Überblick, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Ich behaupte das man die WLP erneuern muss wenn die Temperaturen spürbar steigen, also wenn du von beginn an zb unter Last maximal 60° hast, und jetzt auf einmal (ohne OC) Zehn Grad mehr hast, würde ich die WLP erneuern.
Kaufen kannst du die PLW wo und wann du willst, ist völlig egal, denn es gibt keine Intel oder Amd WLP die man benutzen muss.
Als WLP kannst du alle nehmen die angeboten werden, auch wenn du schon eine hast die bei einem Grafikkartenlüfter dabei waren, macht recht wenig unterschied.

Interessantes PCGH Video, ist zwar mehr Humorvoll gemeint, aber dennoch lehrreich :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QzxukpUvbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drebbin (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Gelid-GC-Extreme Wäre jetzt eine ausm Conrad die TOP ist, sie dem geposteten WLP-Test 
kannst zwar für 7€ mehr die Spachtel dazu holen, aber das wäre Schwachfug - ein Pappkärtchen, alte EC-Karte oÄ....reicht völlig


----------



## Snixx (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

zum entfernen der alten WLP - was nutzt Ihr da und baut ihr dazu den CPU aus oder wischt ihr nur drüber und lasst ihn verbaut?


----------



## drebbin (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

aufsaugendes Tuch (Taschentuch zb) reicht mMn
wenn du einfach rankommst brauchst nicht ausbauen, kommt halt auch drauf an wie es unterm kühler aussieht... schließlich sind das wieder handgriffe wo etwas passieren könnte


----------



## Teutonnen (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Ich lass sie drin und wische mit Haushaltspapier und Isopropanol (=Isopropylalkohol, kriegst du in jeder Apotheke oder Drogerie) drüber, bis die Auflagefläche wieder komplett sauber ist. Dann ein paar Minuten trocknen lassen, neue WLP drauf und wieder verschrauben.

Und wirklich nur einen (!) Klecks drauf, etwas mehr als ein Stecknadelkopf reicht schon.


----------



## Westcoast (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

ich nehme immer reinigungsalkohol [Isopropanol gibt es in jeder apotheke].


----------



## JackOnell (4. September 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich nehme immer reinigungsalkohol [Isopropanol gibt es in jeder apotheke].



Oder Waschbenzin


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

küchenrolle und vodka


----------



## Affliction (4. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5623606 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte das man die WLP erneuern muss wenn die Temperaturen spürbar steigen, also wenn du von beginn an zb unter Last maximal 60° hast, und jetzt auf einmal (ohne OC) Zehn Grad mehr hast, würde ich die WLP erneuern.
> Kaufen kannst du die PLW wo und wann du willst, ist völlig egal, denn es gibt keine Intel oder Amd WLP die man benutzen muss.
> Als WLP kannst du alle nehmen die angeboten werden, auch wenn du schon eine hast die bei einem Grafikkartenlüfter dabei waren, macht recht wenig unterschied.
> 
> ...



Ich hab bei meinen Laptop's Wundsalbe drin, da i meine WLP nicht gefunden hatte, musste sie herhalten. Und siehe da, super Temps. Auch mit Langzeittest (1 jahr).
Mittlerweile hat sich meine WLP wieder angefunden aber i seh kein triftigen Grund sie zu tauschen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Ich nutze Arctic Silver 5 / MX2 und MX4 und selbst nach 4 Jahren sind die Rechner völlig intakt ohne das die Paste auch nur die Konsistenz geändert hatte. Zur Reinigung kann man durchaus mal Muttis Nagellackentferner nutzen


----------



## xfire89x (5. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

Wenn der kühler noch auf der CPU ist dann mach den PC an und lass ihn paar Minuten laufen so das die
WLP "warm" wird.Dann PC aus machen und kühler abnehmen. Wenn die WLP kalt ist und du am kühler ziehst, 
kann es passieren das du die ganze CPU mit raus reist.... da spreche ich aus Erfahrung


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*



xfire89x schrieb:


> Wenn die WLP kalt ist und du am kühler ziehst, kann es passieren das du die ganze CPU mit raus reist.... da spreche ich aus Erfahrung


 
Deswegen sollte man auch erstens leichte Drehbewegungen ausführen und zweitens rohe Gewalt vermeiden - dann reißt man auch bei kalter WLP nichts ab.
Das einzige was da immer noch "hart" sein kann () sind die Flüssigmetall-WLPs - wenn die mal hart sind kannste mittm Meißel kommen. Da muss die CPU dann mal etwas leiden und mit gestopptem Lüfter auf 80-90°C heizen, dann geht der Kühler auch hier wieder ab...


----------



## xfire89x (5. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*

jop habe ich damals gemerkt, da war die hand schneller als der verstand ^^ war zum glück nur ein alter pc zum rum schrauben.
trotzdem ist es sicherer wenn die warm ist, also meiner meinung nach. ahja und es gibt doch auch noch verschiedene WLP, elektrisch leitend und nicht leitend soweit ich weis?


----------



## JackOnell (5. September 2013)

xfire89x schrieb:


> verschiedene WLP, elektrisch leitend und nicht leitend soweit ich weis?



Spielt keine Rolle wenn wlp mal im ram Slot steckt ist es allemal schlecht. 
Im übrigen je wärmer die Paste desto besser und einfacher ist die Reinigung. 
Kalte Paste bröckelt leicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*



xfire89x schrieb:


> war zum glück nur ein alter pc zum rum schrauben.


 
Das war mir klar - höchstwahrscheinlich ein alter AMD mit Hebel am Sockel - denn neuere CPUs von Intel kannste durch die Sockelarretierung nicht rausziehen ohne den ganzen Sockel abzureißen 



xfire89x schrieb:


> ahja und  es gibt doch auch noch verschiedene WLP, elektrisch leitend und nicht  leitend soweit ich weis?


 
WLP ist grundsätzlich nicht elektrisch leitend (jedenfalls nicht bei Spannungen die im PC vorkommen...).
Leitende WLPs sind eigentlich keine WLPs sondern eben genannte Flüssigmetalle, Legierungen auf Galliumbasis. Die sind natürlich elektrisch leitend weils nunmal Metalle sind.


----------



## xfire89x (5. September 2013)

*AW: Wann Wärmeleitpaste erneuern ?*



> höchstwahrscheinlich ein alter AMD mit Hebel am Sockel



richtig  



> WLP ist grundsätzlich nicht elektrisch leitend (jedenfalls nicht bei Spannungen die im PC vorkommen...).
> Leitende WLPs sind eigentlich keine WLPs sondern eben genannte Flüssigmetalle, Legierungen auf Galliumbasis. Die sind natürlich elektrisch leitend weils nunmal Metalle sind.



ahso gut zu wissen. hatte das mal irgendwo mit einem ohr was von gehört aber wusste halt nicht genau wie wo was.


----------

